# IP Adressen Konflikt



## Beamter (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo NGler,

Habe ein kleines Netzwerk aufgebaut, was auch gut !

Wenn ich dann den VideoLaptop vom Kabel - LAN abtrenne um ihn über einen extra Access Point in das Netzwerk einzustellen, 
dann klappt der InternetZugang auch weiter einwandffei FÜR ALLE ANDEREN PCs  und ihn selbst, solange der Video Laptop die IP 192.168.2.xxx hat, dann
*kann er aber nicht mit den anderen Kabelgebundenen PCs kommunizieren*  weil er in der "2er Gruppe liegt"! Wenn ich dann aber den VideoLaptop ,mitsamt seinem korresponidierenden Access Point und der Netzwerkkarte am Server auf "0" umstelle (also zB 192.168.0.xxx
*dann kann er zwar weiter in das Internet aber die anderen PC nicht mehr!* Dann kann ich auch die anderen PC nicht mehr anpingen, was sonst gut ging.

oder anders:

Wie sollte ich die IP Adresse vom Access Point und dem Video Laptop gestalten so dass ich sowohl von allen PCs aus in das Internet kann UND GLEICHZEITIG sich alle PCs auch untereinander verstehen können.

Was ich schon probiert habe ist den Netzwerassistenten laufen zu lassen. Das hilft aber gar nichts.

Und was ich eben nicht verstehe, dass sich das Kabelnetzwerk mit dem Access Point im Wege steht, solange beide IP Adressen der Form 192.168.y.xxx verwenden. Obgleich das ja Voraussetzung ist, dass die PC untereinander kommunizieren, oder?

Vielen lieben Dank für jede Hilfe

Gruß aus Bonn


Thorsten


----------



## amw (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du 3 verschieden Netwerke:
192.168.0.x
192.168.1.x
192.168.2.x
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Subnetzmaske nicht verändert hast.
Wenn dies der Fall ist verwendet Windows standardmäßig die Maske 255.255.255.0
da e sich hier um Klasse C Netz handelt. Deshalb können sich die anderen PC nicht ohne Router als Gateway mit den anderen unterhalten.

Also entweder einen Router als GW eintragen oder die Maske auf 255.255.0.0 setzen und dann sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß
AMW


----------



## Beamter (19. Januar 2005)

ganz herzlichen Dank!

Super Hilfe!  sehr gut!

Gruß Thorsten


----------

